# WoW, After Connect, Immediate Disconnect



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

When i try to connect to wow, it connects and the immediatly disconnects, the same is on my both brothers pc's. I tried lots of private servers in every server is the same...

connection.log :
12/8 14:53:07.353 GRUNT: state: LOGIN_STATE_CONNECTING result: LOGIN_OK 
12/8 14:53:07.576 GRUNT: state: RESPONSE_CONNECTED result: LOGIN_OK 74.86.129.156:3724
12/8 14:53:07.654 GRUNT: state: LOGIN_STATE_AUTHENTICATING result: LOGIN_OK 
12/8 14:53:07.885 GRUNT: state: LOGIN_STATE_CHECKINGVERSIONS result: LOGIN_OK 
12/8 14:53:07.995 GRUNT: state: LOGIN_STATE_HANDSHAKING result: LOGIN_OK 
12/8 14:53:08.183 GRUNT: state: LOGIN_STATE_DISCONNECTED result: LOGIN_OK 
12/8 14:53:08.203 GRUNT: state: LOGIN_STATE_FAILED result: DISCONNECTED 

my traceroute:


Tracing route to 74.86.129.156-static.reverse.softlayer.com [74.86.129.156]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 44 ms 100 ms 99 ms speedtouch.lan [192.16x.1.xxx] 
2 33 ms 33 ms 33 ms 213-190-60-193.telecom.lt [213.190.60.193] 
3 33 ms 46 ms 33 ms 81-7-120-49.static.zebra.lt [81.7.120.49] 
4 * 33 ms 33 ms 81-7-120-170.static.zebra.lt [81.7.120.170] 
5 65 ms 65 ms 66 ms 80.156.163.189 
6 66 ms 67 ms 67 ms f-ea5-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.16.161] 
7 72 ms 71 ms 68 ms te-4-4.car2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.110.253] 
8 80 ms 71 ms 71 ms vlan99.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.254] 
9 67 ms 67 ms 67 ms ae-92-92.ebr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.140.29] 
10 156 ms 153 ms 153 ms ae-42-42.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.137.54] 
11 195 ms 164 ms 155 ms ae-5-5.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net [4.69.143.222] 
12 156 ms 154 ms 154 ms ae-1-100.ebr1.Washington12.Level3.net [4.69.143.213] 
13 165 ms 175 ms 165 ms ae-6-6.ebr1.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.148.105] 
14 179 ms 180 ms 166 ms ae-63-60.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.138.4] 
15 189 ms 198 ms 198 ms ae-7-7.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.134.21] 
16 183 ms 183 ms 185 ms ae-3-80.edge3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.145.136] 
17 186 ms 186 ms 187 ms te2-1.cer01.sr01.dal01.networklayer.com [4.71.198.18] 
18 185 ms 185 ms 186 ms po1.fcr03.sr04.dal01.networklayer.com [66.228.118.186] 
19 186 ms 186 ms 185 ms 74.86.129.156-static.reverse.softlayer.com [74.86.129.156] 

Trace complete.

My router is Thomson SpeedTouch 546v6.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Have you tried opening ports in your router?


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea, I opened:
3724; 8086; 8087; 9081; 9090; 9091; 9100; } these all are on TCP
1119; 3724; 4000; 6112-6114; } these all are on ANY

but it didnt helped ;/

oh and my product name is actually Speedtouch 585
sorry for the mistake


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The ports can only be forwarded in the router to one computer. Try downloading and installing the PF Port Checker to check if the ports are really open on one computer.


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

I've checked it, it says that all ports are open("Your port is OPEN"), but in PING RESULTS it says "We were not able to ping your router."


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How to enable ping in Windows Firewall - http://www.howtonetworking.com/Windows/xpicf5.htm


> By default, Windows Firewall disableS ICMP. That blocks ping to the computer. To enable the ping, follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Open Windows Firewall by going to Control Panel or the properties of the connection.
> 
> ...


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4043/ismp.jpg
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9169/icmp.jpg
if thats what i was supose to do, than it didnt helped


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

So whats wrong, why cant i connect to wow?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What software firewall are you using?


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

None, i think. I havent installed anything just the default Win7 firewall and the firewall on router is turned off (Disabled)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

This does not seem to be a port issue. Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

yea, it didnt helped.


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

sooo... whats up with wow and how can i fix it??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try a factory default reset of the router.

Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds. Then restart the computer and other network devices, and reopen the ports in the router to one computer.


----------



## YoureFunny (Dec 8, 2010)

Tried that... (my router is conected to my TV ( cable television runs through my router)) i reseted it and it all ended in calling some dude to fix the router couse TV wasnt working... didnt helped to wow... by the way, can the... people from who you get the internet block wow?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It is possible, although not that likely.


----------

